# 5 months ears not up :(



## Oh.mylanta (Oct 4, 2013)

Echo is 20 weeks now, her ears are crazy! One will go up a little when she's outside but the end is still flopped over. It's never both it's either one or the other. I've tried to be patient but I'm nervous now. Breeders say if their ears aren't up by 5 months you should start getting interested in them. Any tip or maybe some relieving stories? Her ears are kinda soft up will stand straight when her heads tilted back.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've heard of some pups ears not finally standing up until 7-8 month old. So I wouldn't be too worried at this point.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia's left ear didn't come up until 11 months, I wouldn't be too worried. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I was told its not unusual to take up to a year. Like others said try not to worry too much. It will happen


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When I was looking at 9 week old puppies the breeder said if they are not up by 6 months they would glue or tape them. I can't remember which. I think glue. I ended up getting an older puppy (3 months) and his ears were up already. 

This week his right ear has been a bit floppy. My breeder said not to worry about it until he is 5 to 6 months old. 

Have you talked to the breeder?


----------



## Chance88 (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't be too worried. When the ears stand up depends on a few things; the most important being proper diet. Within the first 16 weeks of age, the teeth and large bone growth absorb the majority of the calcium. As your puppy grows, it's common for the ears to stand up (although slightly) one day and be flopped the next. As the cartilage (in the ears) strengthens, the ears will outgrow the cartilage (and become too heavy) and then flop again....this is normal.

Ultimately, each dog is different, but rest assured, your GSD's ears are designed to stand up, and they will. Focus on what's important for your pup; proper diet, lots of exercise and proper training....the rest will take care of itself. Taping and gluing are not necessary and tends to serve the impatience of the owner.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I gave my dog a Nylabone and that seemed to help a lot with his ears. Within two or three weeks he had both ears standing 100%.


----------

